# Painting a tortoise?



## Vishnu2 (May 25, 2015)

My spouse brought up a debatable topic on tortoises. Here is his question. 

Are forum members totally against painting a tortoises shell? 

I explained I wouldn't personally do it. But, I would gladly ask the question for him.


----------



## leigti (May 25, 2015)

I wouldn't do it. Don't see a reason to and I would be afraid it might cause problems. I know some people do put a number or a mark on their tortoise maybe to tell them apart. But I don't know what they use and how long it takes to wear off.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2015)

Can't speak for everyone, but I don't think its a good thing to do.


----------



## Vishnu2 (May 25, 2015)

Tom said:


> Can't speak for everyone, but I don't think its a good thing to do.



Hey Tom, 
Even if safe paint is used? What would be your concerns?


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2015)

Vishnu2 said:


> Hey Tom,
> Even if safe paint is used? What would be your concerns?



The paint would block the transfer of humidity in or out of the scute material and scute margins and the stiction on the growth lines could interfere with proper growth.

In addition, I just find it distasteful. It bothers me. I feel the same way about country music and most rap.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 25, 2015)

Totally against it. I'm curious why it's even a question.


----------



## Jodie (May 25, 2015)

I have a Russian tortoise that I rescued. She had a flower painted on her back. It caused the shell under the flower to grow deformed. I think tortoises are beautiful. I love the colors and patterns. It completely confuses me as to why you would paint something so beautiful.


----------



## MichiganFrog (May 25, 2015)

I'm against it, too, because it can have unintended consequences. We got a rescue female sulcata that had one scute painted red. Our male sulcatas were attracted by the color and would try to bite her shell thinking it was food. The paint eventually faded as she grew, but I think you can see why I wouldn't recommend this at all.


----------



## WithLisa (May 25, 2015)

I don't think it's harmful as long as there's no paint on the scute margins. I've seen a few tortoises that were growing asymmetrical until the paint was scraped off the growth lines. 

I put acrylic colour points on my tortoises to tell them apart easily, even when I can't see them clearly inside their cold frame. It wears off within a few weeks or months (depending on where on the points are).


----------



## sibi (May 25, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I don't think it's harmful as long as there's no paint on the scute margins. I've seen a few tortoises that were growing asymmetrical until the paint was scraped off the growth lines.
> 
> I put acrylic colour points on my tortoises to tell them apart easily, even when I can't see them clearly inside their cold frame. It wears off within a few weeks or months (depending on where on the points are).




Unfortunately, some people don't just put dots on their torts. They paint them up and it's totally unacceptable and unnecessary. If you (meaning, the original poster) need to paint, paint a portrait.


----------



## Vishnu2 (May 25, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Totally against it. I'm curious why it's even a question.



It's curiosity.


----------



## Vishnu2 (May 25, 2015)

sibi said:


> Unfortunately, some people don't just put dots on their torts. They paint them up and it's totally unacceptable and unnecessary. If you (meaning, the original poster) need to paint, paint a portrait.



Sibi, 
Thanks for your input, however, I think your a little off base. I for one (the original poster) never said I wanted to PAINT a tortoise. I actually didn't share my belief system with the post. It was a sense of how people that truly love tortoises would feel about it. Good thing it was just a question. I paint with oils.


----------



## Vishnu2 (May 25, 2015)

MichiganFrog said:


> I'm against it, too, because it can have unintended consequences. We got a rescue female sulcata that had one scute painted red. Our male sulcatas were attracted by the color and would try to bite her shell thinking it was food. The paint eventually faded as she grew, but I think you can see why I wouldn't recommend this at all.



I can totally see.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## sibi (May 25, 2015)

Vishnu2 said:


> Sibi,
> Thanks for your input, however, I think your a little off base. I for one (the original poster) never said I wanted to PAINT a tortoise. I actually didn't share my belief system with the post. It was a sense of how people that truly love tortoises would feel about it. Good thing it was just a question. I paint with oils.




My error then. I'm simply replying to anyone who thinks painting a tortoise is fine and acceptable. If you didn't state that position, then I apologize since I didn't read the original post.


----------



## Vishnu2 (May 25, 2015)

I stand corrected. In my original post. I stated "I wouldn't personally do it". This post was not edited at anytime. Thanks guys!!


----------



## teresaf (May 25, 2015)

I've used nail polish on the schutes(not the growth lines) so I could tell mine apart. I've often wondered why more people don't use water colors on them as decoration on holidays and such. Red white and blue? Or chalk...


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2015)

Tom said:


> In addition, I just find it distasteful. It bothers me. I feel the same way about country music and most rap.



Should have clarified more: Most _current_ rap, but not my old school stuff like Planet Earth, Wheels of Steel, Egyptian Lover and Jam on it. And all country except for Devil Went Down to Georgia and anything from Johnny Cash.


----------



## MichiganFrog (May 26, 2015)

Vishnu2 said:


> I can totally see.  Thanks for your input.



You're welcome!


----------



## Gillian M (May 26, 2015)

I'd never do it: you never know what harm it could do to your tort. Mind you, I saw them on net painted with flags of different nations, which really looked great. But I repeat I would not do it. I'm not willing to harm or even risk any harm to my beloved tort for anything, let alone colours of a flag.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 2, 2015)

The most I would ever do is a tiny itty bitty dot for identification purposes if for some reason I couldn't tell my turtles/torties apart


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 2, 2015)

Vishnu2 said:


> My spouse brought up a debatable topic on tortoises. Here is his question.
> 
> Are forum members totally against painting a tortoises shell?
> 
> I explained I wouldn't personally do it. But, I would gladly ask the question for him.


The shell, like your skin, is not actually solid. It is slightly porous. Painting it could actually be harmful as it would seal the shell.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2015)

The shell is a living organism. It grows. Paint does not grow. If you use some sort of long-lasting paint on a tortoise's shell, it would inhibit the new growth and might cause some sort of deformity until the paint could split and provide relief to the shell.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 4, 2015)

Tortoise shells are naturally beautiful - why would you want to spoil them?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Tortoise shells are naturally beautiful - why would you want to spoil them?


I agree. They are animals, not garden or house ornaments... if you want a decorative tortoise, buy a pottery one.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 4, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Tortoise shells are naturally beautiful - why would you want to spoil them?


Definitely. I've seen people paint shells of torts with the colours of flags of different nations. Someone even offered to paint Oli's shell. 'NO WAY' was my answer. He even said: 'What about nail polish?' 'Nuts' I thought.


----------



## TexTorts (Jul 4, 2015)

If you take into account an inherent property of paint that has a dehydrating factor, you would answer your own question. I just spent last 2 months rehabbing a severely dehydrated tort who almost died. as cute as the concept might be fashion wise to some-I believe could have very detrimental effects that you might not see until it's a real problem.


----------



## TexTorts (Jul 4, 2015)

Besides simply the concept of how individually perfect and beautiful each tort has displayed without our artistic help... LOL


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 4, 2015)

I would not do it also. I like their natural beauty.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 9, 2015)

If I was laid on the beech covered from head to toe with a red or blue non toxic paint, would it stop or block any of the UV rays?


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> If I was laid on the beech covered from head to toe with a red or blue non toxic paint, would it stop or block any of the UV rays?


Beach not beech. Would look daft laid on a beech tree painted. lol


----------



## ascott (Jul 9, 2015)

Vishnu2 said:


> My spouse brought up a debatable topic on tortoises. Here is his question.
> 
> Are forum members totally against painting a tortoises shell?
> 
> I explained I wouldn't personally do it. But, I would gladly ask the question for him.






Vishnu2 said:


> My spouse brought up a debatable topic on tortoises. Here is his question.
> 
> Are forum members totally against painting a tortoises shell?
> 
> I explained I wouldn't personally do it. But, I would gladly ask the question for him.




This topic will always get the goats of the crowd ....when me and my cousins were kids our uncle had a cdt that lived in the back yard in the hiuse in hollywood....we kids played with that tort all of t he time..his name was Tiny...well kids will be kids, especially left to our own ideas..well we had lots of the kids hand paints so we did him up...variety of colors as a matter of fact...Tiny was so compliant...just stretched out and let us doll him up...well Tiny lived for at least what seemed like a lifetime...none worse for the wear...we sure were proud of how we did such a beautiful job...the grown folks of course did not agree...we got our talking to and Tinys paint job eventually all wore away....this was also a tortoise that lived in the yard free range with a few dogs....a pond ....fed heads of regular ole lettuce and entire watermelons...and when wintertime approached he would make his way into the house and retreat under a bed in the bedroom where he would sleep for a few months...all things folks also freak out about..lol...

Now would I do it now....not so much, as my eye for what is beautiful has evolved along with the years...now would I ever scold someone for using non toxic kid paints on a shell...likely not ..but you would hear me whoop it up if other paints or shellac used of course....


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 9, 2015)

ascott said:


> This topic will always get the goats of the crowd ....when me and my cousins were kids our uncle had a cdt that lived in the back yard in the hiuse in hollywood....we kids played with that tort all of t he time..his name was Tiny...well kids will be kids, especially left to our own ideas..well we had lots of the kids hand paints so we did him up...variety of colors as a matter of fact...Tiny was so compliant...just stretched out and let us doll him up...well Tiny lived for at least what seemed like a lifetime...none worse for the wear...we sure were proud of how we did such a beautiful job...the grown folks of course did not agree...we got our talking to and Tinys paint job eventually all wore away....this was also a tortoise that lived in the yard free range with a few dogs....a pond ....fed heads of regular ole lettuce and entire watermelons...and when wintertime approached he would make his way into the house and retreat under a bed in the bedroom where he would sleep for a few months...all things folks also freak out about..lol...
> 
> Now would I do it now....not so much, as my eye for what is beautiful has evolved along with the years...now would I ever scold someone for using non toxic kid paints on a shell...likely not ..but you would hear me whoop it up if other paints or shellac used of course....



Your post is confusing to me. Is your point that a tortoise survived poor treatment, including paint, so paint is therefore ok, or is it that a tortoise survived poor treatment so people that manage diet, hibernation,etc. are silly?
As an aside, how did this particular story end?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> In addition, I just find it distasteful. It bothers me. I feel the same way about country music and most rap.


Says a man that loves disco…


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Says a man that loves disco…



I will openly admit to liking an occasional Bee Gees song... And c'mon! Who doesn't like "The Hustle"? I know you can hear in your head right now... "Do the hustle... beep boop beep boo doo boo doo..."


Truth be told, I have very eclectic musical tastes. I don't care for any of the mainstream country or rap though. Love Charley Daniels Band and Johnny Cash, don't care for Garth Brooks or any of that genre. I love some of the old original rap, don't care for any of the current stuff. I will occasionally listen to some classical, heavy metal, alternative, classic rock and I love Neil Diamond.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 9, 2015)

zenoandthetortoise said:


> Yep. Although uv absorption is through the skin, so the shell is not involved.





zenoandthetortoise said:


> Yep. Although uv absorption is through the skin, so the shell is not involved.


Really. So the carapace plays no part in the absorption of uv rays whatsoever. Is this what you are saying? Thanks.


----------



## ascott (Jul 10, 2015)

Heardofturtles said:


> Your post is confusing to me. Is your point that a tortoise survived poor treatment, including paint, so paint is therefore ok, or is it that a tortoise survived poor treatment so people that manage diet, hibernation,etc. are silly?
> As an aside, how did this particular story end?



My point being...as I said, I would not do the painting at this point in life...my share of childhood story was just that...a share of a story. Also for clarification, that old tortoise Tiny was not poorly treated..he had run of a full size yard...he brumated at will...he grzed on the grass and plants in the yard and was treated like royalty by my Grandmother..the difference then and now is that he was allowed and encouraged to be as free a tort as possible and not hovered over as is common practice these days...so to further clarify, will it harm or kill a tortoise to paint it with non toxic paint on the shell, in my experience..no, it does not. Would I instruct someone to paint a tortoise with non toxic paint, no I would not...God already created perfection, so why mess it up...

Also, if you ever visit old threads here on this forum with regard to brumation aka hibernation, you will see that I have strong feelings about it....I am a huge advocate for it in tortoise designed to do it...so no, I don't find it silly.

Oh and that tortoise story did not end for a lot of years....the tortoise lived out a lot more years...lets see..I am 48 and Tiny was an old tort then and he lived until recently when he just passed on lounging in my uncles back yard ...so if I guessed, Tiny would have been somewhere around 80+ years old, so not a bad run..


----------



## vocalisa (Jul 10, 2015)

I am old enough to remember when kids (like me) had baby red/yellow-eared sliders that were tarted up with pictures on the shells. Most were not actually painted but were a decal that flaked off in a short while. I think I remember being gifted with one that had the Golden Gate Bridge on it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 13, 2015)

I think that a little mark with a non-toxic substance for use in identification is acceptable.
Anything else is fairly silly, like painting the feathers on a bird, or the scales of a fish.
Why would you, harmful or not?


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 13, 2015)

ascott said:


> My point being...as I said, I would not do the painting at this point in life...my share of childhood story was just that...a share of a story. Also for clarification, that old tortoise Tiny was not poorly treated..he had run of a full size yard...he brumated at will...he grzed on the grass and plants in the yard and was treated like royalty by my Grandmother..the difference then and now is that he was allowed and encouraged to be as free a tort as possible and not hovered over as is common practice these days...so to further clarify, will it harm or kill a tortoise to paint it with non toxic paint on the shell, in my experience..no, it does not. Would I instruct someone to paint a tortoise with non toxic paint, no I would not...God already created perfection, so why mess it up...
> 
> Also, if you ever visit old threads here on this forum with regard to brumation aka hibernation, you will see that I have strong feelings about it....I am a huge advocate for it in tortoise designed to do it...so no, I don't find it silly.
> 
> Oh and that tortoise story did not end for a lot of years....the tortoise lived out a lot more years...lets see..I am 48 and Tiny was an old tort then and he lived until recently when he just passed on lounging in my uncles back yard ...so if I guessed, Tiny would have been somewhere around 80+ years old, so not a bad run..



I guess you've got my goat, or otherwise confused me . How does feeding a Cdt iceberg lettuce and watermelon, keeping with dogs and hibernating under a bed constitute 'royal treatment'? Sounds super lucky. 
I've not looked up your views on hibernation, but what do you mean 'designed' to do it? Is your view informed by religious conviction? I've never heard of obligate brumates, only species with the ability. I'd love to hear any new info as I have some temperate species that have never hibernated and I'd hate to do them a disservice. 
Any help or clarification is appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2015)

Heardofturtles said:


> I guess you've got my goat, or otherwise confused me . How does feeding a Cdt iceberg lettuce and watermelon, keeping with dogs and hibernating under a bed constitute 'royal treatment'? Sounds super lucky.
> I've not looked up your views on hibernation, but what do you mean 'designed' to do it? Is your view informed by religious conviction? I've never heard of obligate brumates, only species with the ability. I'd love to hear any new info as I have some temperate species that have never hibernated and I'd hate to do them a disservice.
> Any help or clarification is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



The original point of this thread was to gather opinions/input on thoughts of painting a tortoise shell on a living tortoise. My story was shared simply to point out there are no correct..exact...answer to that inquiry. I shared that I personally know a tortoise will survive if painted with non toxic paint...period.

Then I further elaborated that even though I know this personally from a childhood experience ..I as an adult would not do the painting now...period.

I then further described a living situation in which the tortoise in my story lived..and lived very much kike tortoise royalty..in that he had the run of his own yard and my Grandmothers home as his own...and did so for a ton of years...no luck involved...period.

Designed to do...this clearly is a reference to a species designed to brumate in the wild as part of a healthy and complete cycle of life...some species of torts are built to include brumation..period. I am a firm believer that a tortoise who would brumate naturally should be offered that same opportunity in a forced captive life. I have taken time to reiterate my points and clarify my meaning of those points here...it is very easy to review any and all posts and threads from each member...not only is my opinion on brumation shared but there are also valuable opinions within those threads from other members...


----------



## Heardofturtles (Jul 15, 2015)

ascott said:


> The original point of this thread was to gather opinions/input on thoughts of painting a tortoise shell on a living tortoise. My story was shared simply to point out there are no correct..exact...answer to that inquiry. I shared that I personally know a tortoise will survive if painted with non toxic paint...period.
> 
> Then I further elaborated that even though I know this personally from a childhood experience ..I as an adult would not do the painting now...period.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying your opinion...


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Beach not beech. Would look daft laid on a beech tree painted. lol


Nice ornament on a Christmas tree though!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> If I was laid on the beech covered from head to toe with a red or blue non toxic paint, would it stop or block any of the UV rays?


According to what I've read, you would die if you were left painted on the beach for an extended amount of time. The paint would clog your pores, preventing perspiration, and you would suffer heatstroke, which would eventually lead to death.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 31, 2015)

Big Charlie said:


> According to what I've read, you would die if you were left painted on the beach for an extended amount of time. The paint would clog your pores, preventing perspiration, and you would suffer heatstroke, which would eventually lead to death.


Well....That's....Lovely....


----------



## enchilada (Jul 31, 2015)

it is as ugly as those people who dyed their cats pink or dogs rainbow


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 1, 2015)

Big Charlie said:


> According to what I've read, you would die if you were left painted on the beach for an extended amount of time. The paint would clog your pores, preventing perspiration, and you would suffer heatstroke, which would eventually lead to death.


Just like the girl on Goldfinger whose entire body was covered in gold paint, thereby causing her to suffocate. Because we all know how realistic James Bond movies are. Of course, this isn't really medically accurate as you can still breathe as long as your airways are open. The paint just means you can't perspire, so you could overheat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 1, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Just like the girl on Goldfinger whose entire body was covered in gold paint, thereby causing her to suffocate. Because we all know how realistic James Bond movies are. Of course, this isn't really medically accurate as you can still breathe as long as your airways are open. The paint just means you can't perspire, so you could overheat.


It's in the book, so you can't blame the film makers.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> It's in the book, so you can't blame the film makers.


I was reading about the concept online earlier today, and the suffocation by paint thing was something people sincerely thought at the time. I did read about a Darwin Award winner who spray painted his face with metallic gold paint to disguise himself during a robbery. Seems the toxic fumes got to him and people could tell whom he was anyway.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 1, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I was reading about the concept online earlier today, and the suffocation by paint thing was something people sincerely thought at the time. I did read about a Darwin Award winner who spray painted his face with metallic gold paint to disguise himself during a robbery. Seems the toxic fumes got to him and people could tell whom he was anyway.


Fleming had some pretty weird ideas.
Another Bond book informs us you can always tell a homosexual man because they can't whistle.


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 1, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fleming had some pretty weird ideas.
> Another Bond book informs us you can always tell a homosexual man because they can't whistle.


So that's why the 7 dwarfs whistle while they work.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 1, 2015)

It is an unhealthy thing to do to the animal. Even though the enamel like keratin is very similar to finger nails, and fingernails get painted there is one strong key difference (not that it's good for finger tips/nails either). Finger tip nails grow out from a bed and move along that bad in a linear fashion. The point of origin is inside your finger. With scutes on a chelonian the bed is like a layer cake, where each new layer is created at the edge to move out and have a larger surface area as well as stack up. Many aquatic turtles shed the upper layers, as new ones are made, tortoises do not. So it is like putting a binding on the shell. Paint constricts growth at the edges.

Another POV is even the best finger nail artists can NOT match some of the colors and patterns on many chelonians.


----------



## teresaf (Sep 1, 2015)

Weird that you mention that. I can't paint my toenails. they won't grow if I do. My daughter is the same way. I can paint my fingernails and not have this problem but for some reason my toenails will not grow with nail polish on them. I had the same nail polish on my toenails refreshed once in awhile, to make it shiny, for about a year and never had to cut them. until they started to hurt and when I took the nail polish off I realized I really messed up my toenails baaaad. the new growth had broken at the base of the nail and started growing again underneath the old Nail. Took another year for them to grow enough to cut the old growth completely off. Yeah paint probably isn't a good idea for tortoise shells.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 1, 2015)

enchilada said:


> it is as ugly as those people who dyed their cats pink or dogs rainbow


Not only ugly but harmful.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> The paint would block the transfer of humidity in or out of the scute material and scute margins and the stiction on the growth lines could interfere with proper growth.
> 
> In addition, I just find it distasteful. It bothers me. I feel the same way about country music and most rap.



hey isint that a marked tortoise in your profile picture?????? just saysking


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> hey isint that a marked tortoise in your profile picture?????? just saysking



Yes it has a color dot in the middle of a scute for ID purposes.

That is not the same things as "painting" a tortoise.

…just answering.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

wait so what paint do you use I need a dot on tory even if shes my only one if she were to get lost


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> wait so what paint do you use I need a dot on tory even if shes my only one if she were to get lost



Those dots aren't really helpful for lost tortoises. Their value is in iding particular individuals within a large group (so you can track diet, weight changes, etc. more easily).


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

oh and I just wanted to say thanks oh and are pancake tortoises good in groups in captivity I wanted to have a social tortoise that can be in groups when I'm 16 of course with the right amount of space


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> oh and I just wanted to say thanks oh and are pancake tortoises good in groups in captivity I wanted to have a social tortoise that can be in groups when I'm 16 of course with the right amount of space



Yes. Pancakes tend to be social and get along in groups as long as there is only one mature male in each group. In large enough enclosures, mixed groups with multiple males can sometimes work too.


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> wait so what paint do you use I need a dot on tory even if shes my only one if she were to get lost



I "borrowed" my little girls nail polish. Its safe for kids, so I figure one dot should be fine for a tortoise. So far it has been fine and I have a few dozen marked tortoises of several species.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

oh ok my big sister is crazy about nails and nail polish


----------



## teresaf (Sep 4, 2015)

Nowadays you don't have to get stuck with pink and red nail polish because girls are using black and blue and green on their nails


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

ha ha Tory's with me right now...... I hope she doesn't pee!!!!


----------

